
Show HN: Routine Ops – A Human Orchestration System - chrisraible
Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;routineops.com<p>Hi HN,<p>My name is Chris and for the last few months I&#x27;ve been building Routine Ops. I posted here in Show HN about a month ago to get some early feedback, but the product was still largely unfinished. Even so, the response and feedback was great so I went back to work on improving the UI.<p>Super excited with the progress I&#x27;ve been able to make on the app over the last month so I&#x27;m posting here again to collect as much feedback from the community as possible.<p>What&#x27;s changed?<p>- Almost every page in the UI has been completely overhauled to minimize the need for clicking around.<p>- Add your team! When I &quot;launched&quot; before you couldn&#x27;t add your teammates yet. Now you can invite your team to join your organization.<p>- Pricing model - Initially the app was free for individuals. Now, it&#x27;s free for teams up to 5 people and paid after that. In the future, there will also be features enabled on the paid plan that aren&#x27;t on the free plan.<p>What&#x27;s next?<p>It&#x27;s a super simple concept right now - assign recurring tasks to roles on your team. What will it take to be a real &quot;Human Orchestration System&quot;?<p>- Goal tracking - set and track progress toward goals with regularly scheduled check-ins<p>- Basic Calendar integration - add all your recurring tasks in Routine Ops to your Outlook&#x2F;Google Calendar<p>- Smart Calendar integration - sync with your calendar and suggest tasks to do during open windows in your day<p>- SMS Integration - if you haven&#x27;t completed a task by it&#x27;s due date, you will receive a text asking &quot;Did you complete this task?&quot; and you can reply &quot;Yes&quot; or &quot;No&quot; to complete the task.<p>These are just a few ideas of what I want to develop next. What do you guys think a Human Orchestration System would&#x2F;should look like?
======
krpalospo
Hi, Great Job, but When I tried to validate my account the page says "Not
Found The requested resource was not found on this server."

~~~
chrisraible
Hey thanks for the heads up! It looks like it did go through somehow though -
your account is confirmed so you're all set.

